# Just got a new Malt--but my first one is skittish!



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello, my Cute Chloe is 2.5 years old and I decided to get a new Maltese.
My new puppy is 7 months old and her name is Bella (after Twilight).

Chloe was so skittish and the poor baby was actually shaking when we introduced the two together. Bella has been with 5 or 6 puppies all her life and is very social. She was trying to go to Chloe but Chloe just kept running away from her.

I adopted Chloe when she was only 3 months old and has never been with any dog all her life. She has been the center of affection from everyone since day one and now here comes a new puppy.

Did I make the wrong decision or do you think Chloe will eventually get used to the idea of having Bella around?

Are there any members here who introduced a second Maltese to the family? How did your originally Malt react?

Thanks in advance. Hoping this will work out. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

In time, the two will be best of buds! Chloe is used to being an only dog, but in time, she'll learn to love Bella. But then sometimes, Chloe will want to be alone. Just remember to give Chloe individual attention so she doesn't get jealous and see Bella as a threat. Good luck!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for the kind words of encouragement.
I desperately want this to work. I did this because I love Chloe
so much and I wanted her to have a companion but seeing the
way she is acting towards her right now (literally running away from her)
is making me feel guilty that maybe I did the wrong thing.....


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't worry, it takes time. Some dogs adjust faster than others. I really do think that in time, they will become best buds  I got my Sophie in December, and while my two dogs get along, I'm still waiting for the day when I see them snuggle together, and not against Coco's will!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh sweetie! Of course you were thinking of Chloe, by adding to the family, and a playmate for her in Bella! :heart:
Just give it time, Chloe should warm to Bella, and gradually let her guard now.
Puppies can be rambuncious, and Chloe is used to being an "only dog", but with time, new bonds shall form. 
Just be sure to always supervise them together, until you have confidence in Chloe to be always welcoming to Bella.

The reason I understand so much is that my sweetheart lamb of a dog, Coco, was SCARED of Tucker, when the tiny goofball of a pup arrived! Paris, who is not considered a "nice" girl  immediately took to him! She'd nanny him around and even guard Coco around him, she'd tail her like she was shadowing her on defense, (guarding Tucker) until she was satisfied with their bonding!!! Coco did ease up, and got acoustommed to him.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I remember when we got our Lucky boy and Miss Kate....well she hated him. I was crying with worry. How quickly that seemed to change. Kate became very protective of Lucky and they were best friends for 14 blessed years. Give it time and they will more than likely adapt. Hugs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I've added new fluffs to my existing families, sometimes the fluffs would take to each other right away, other times it took a while. I got two together and they were fine, but when I added Hardy, the third fluff, it took a little while for the girls to accept him. They weren't skittish , just the opposite, they were too rough on him. Eventually everything settled down and Laurel and he are best friends. Violet just tolerates him. Violet and Hardy are both Yorkies and Laurel is a Malt. Good luck!! I'm sure everything will work out. I love having more than one!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that Chloe will get used to the idea of little Bella being "family"  (congrats on your new baby btw).



Cute Chloe said:


> Are there any members here who introduced a second Maltese to the family? How did your originally Malt react?


I honestly think that it differs from one experience to another, but here is how it went with Snowy and Crystal 





But knowing Snowy, I know that he is a social bug, so it isn't a surprise for us when he accepted Crystal at the very first second. Now with Crystal, I think that she will take more time to accept a new dog in the pack - knowing how she is like overall. Having said that, I am also confident that she will eventually warm up completely to new dog


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the encouragement.
Yesterday was a rough day. My youngest son tried so hard to introduce the two. 
Of course Bella started going after Chloe to play, and Chloe was so stressed, tail tucked b/w legs and kept running away.

After several minutes of this, my hubby finally picked up Chloe and put her on his lap.
She has had enough. When my youngest son tried to pick her up from his lap, she 
started growling at him.......for the first time in her 2.5 years. They are normally
the best buddies and she has never growled at anyone of us.

I guess the stress was too much and maybe we are trying to push a little too hard
past her breaking point.

Today is a little better. She would stay on the bed or couch and Bella still could not
jump on them so Chloe felt better that she was away from Bella's reach. Chloe weighs almost 7 pounds and Bella only weighs about 3 lbs. 

I just hope that by the time Bella's legs get strong enough to jump on the couch,
Chloe has finally accepted her or she will have nowhere to "hide".....


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cute Chloe said:


> I just hope that by the time Bella's legs get strong enough to jump on the couch,
> Chloe has finally accepted her or she will have nowhere to "hide".....


I know what you mean. When Coco would get annoyed with Sophie, she would just hop on the couch and all would be well. But when the day came that Sophie could jump on to the couch, Coco was quite fazed :huh: Now when she gets annoyed, she runs to her crate and scratches at the door for me to close it so the "Sophie Monster" can't get in. Meanwhile Sophie doesn't care; she just barks at the crate until Coco decides she wants out. It doesn't happen too much anymore, but sometimes the puppy craziness has it's toll on the big sister.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel did not like Lisel AT ALL in the beginning. In fact, it took some weeks before he accepted her---now they are best friends. Admittedly Lisi is a powerful personality but what worked was just leaving the two of them to work it out and not getting into the triangle and trying to help "make" them friends.
I can't say it will work the same for you, but I think time will heal some wounds.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Mary Jane, I agree with other but remember giving certain attention when cloe is afraid will encourage her to be that way. Try prasing Cloe and give special treats for being in the same room and as she get closer to the new pup. If it does not seem to be getting better do some google searches and try to find a positive trainer in your area for some advice. 

My daughter has a dog that is afraid of everything and I believe it all started with cuddling and continuing to tell her "ah, it's alright". When she is afraid.

Please note I am no way a trainer and actually have a trainer coming to my home every couple of weeks. We are working on getting ready for a trip. 

My thoughts are with you as you work though this.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cute Chloe said:


> .
> 
> I adopted Chloe when she was only 3 months old and has never been with any dog all her life. She has been the center of affection from everyone since day one and now here comes a new puppy.
> 
> ...


I am no trainer, but I think the fact that Chloe has never been around other dogs is the reason she is afraid of the puppy. My Lady was like that. When I adopted her she'd been raised with a cat, but never been around other dogs. Until the day she died at nearly 16 she didn't like other dogs. Best case was that she would simply ignore them, but if we were outside and she saw another dog she would actually turn around and go the other way. For that reason I never considered getting another one.

Hopefully with lots of understanding and space, Chloe will come around. I would keep their time together limited and well supervised for now. Puppies can be pretty overwhelming and may just reinforce her fear. Puppies want to play like they did with their littermates, biting and wrestling, which can be terrifying for a dog who has never been socialized to other dogs.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*picture of Chloe today*

Thanks for all the kind words. I took a picture of Chloe today.
I will post a picture of Bella tomorrow.

I have a feeling it will take a little while before Chloe tolerates her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, Chloe is beautful! I agree to take things very slowly, that's what my parents did when they brought a golden retriever pup home to their shih tzu. Just a few minutes a day at first of interaction, and build up. I agree with not over-coddling Chloe, but instead giving her positive reinforcement when she around the baby. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I believe Chloe will come around. Our first Maltese Lacy was 1 1/2 yr old when we got Lulu, our Chihuahua. Lacy took to her pretty well and they were very good friends for 3 years, but Lacy would not let Lulu touch her if they were just laying around. Lacy died suddenly this past June and we got Gidget. Lulu did NOT take to her at first. She acted like you are saying Chloe is acting--skiddish and running away and staying up on furniture because Gidget was too little to get up there. Gidget tried her best to make friends. It took 2-3 weeks and Lulu came around. Lulu is actually more patient with Gidget than Lacy was with Lulu the only thing is Lulu is just not much of a playful dog and Gidget wants to play. But they get along great. Chloe will be fine in time, but I would not force it let her come to it on her own.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think you got some really good advice. Rocky doesn't love other dogs. If a dog comes too close he will back away. He has to be the one to go up to the dog. He likes calm dogs. My friend has a puppy and he wants nothing to do with her. I would be very patient and don't show your anxiousness. I think they can sense that. I always wanted to get another dog, but with Rocky's shyness and lack of playfulness with other dogs, I decided against it. I'm sure in time they will be the best of friends! Your Chloe is beautiful! :wub: Can't wait to see Bella!


----------

